
When Was the First Handshake? - behoove
https://daily.jstor.org/when-was-first-handshake/
======
amriksohata
Slightly unrelated but..

I heard various rumours/myths dont know how true these are but cowboys
popularlised shake hands to check neither was holding a gun. It was mostly
born out of mistrust and my parents would tell me its damn unhygenic.

Instead they promoted Namaste, where you don't touch someone elses hand and
get their germs, but both saying Namaste articulated that you both respect
each others divinity.

------
modzu
tldr:

\- its as old as civilization (examples from babylon)

\- the quakers popularized it in america (supplanting the bow)

~~~
ravieira
I wonder who popularized it in Brazil

